# The boys of C.H.E. International



## CaineHawk

We work with various rare, endangered, unique or new-bloodline cattle. We breed Chianina, Angus and Brahman here on the property in Missouri USA, but many others are brought in for collection and promotion from all over the world. Many of these are not regulated by any registry, but some have been the foundation for a few clubs here in the USA. We cover all import costs for the bull and up to 3 of his handlers, house them for up to 24 months, promote them across the country at fairs, shows, meets and university studies, and handle all US based breeding, shipment of semen and live covers.

I wanted to share photos of several of the bulls we currently have. Some of you already know one of our bulls affectionally known as "Big Boy" or "Magnus" - the Chianina from the Rollanet classifieds.

Here are additional bulls worth mentioning.










_'Astucieux du Moulin de Rance'_, a British Belgian Blue, presented by owner B.E. Newton.










_'Marescalla Massimo'_, a Piemontese, presented by owner Sergio Acevedo.










_'Dunure Kingfisher'_, a Romangnola, presented by owner J. MacIlwraithson.










'Rei 206', a Piemontese, presented by owner/show handler Pavarino Giuseppe.










Unnamed Modicana, presented by owner Giovanni Vitale.


And the photo that started the original post seen here:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=374338
My father with our main Chianina bull:


----------



## rhaige9

Wow. Thx for sharing the boys.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Welcome to the forum.

You should throw out your web address, you know, so we can ogle and go into sticker-shock and all that stuff. 

I bet you meet some interesting folks, importing bulls and their owner/handlers?


----------



## myersfarm

and what city you near might have to drive by sometime


----------



## springvalley

Yep, them is big ole boys, but they sure ain`t Jersey`s, think I`ll stick with them.> Marc


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Hey Adam,

You are teasing us with these beautiful professional photos.
How many head of cattle does your family run? 
It would be neat to see the mama cows too.
We want more info.  

Do you do semen sales from these bulls?
How many head do you run on your place?
Where are you at in MO?

The original rollanet ad is down now.


----------

